# Projekt Samba



## push@max (14. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute, ich habe in der Schule eine Projektaufgabe im Fach Netzwerktechnik bekommen. Ich soll auf einem PC mit Debian 4.0 Distribution mit dem Netzwerk-Tool Webmin den Samba Dienst installieren.

An diesem PC soll ein Drucker angeschlossen werden, damit soll der PC als Print-Server arbeiten.

Die restlichen PC's im Raum, die Ubuntu/Debian 4.0 oder auch WinXP installiert haben, sollen auf den Netzwerkdrucker zugreifen können.

Arbeiten kann ich nur an bestimmten Tagen, wenn der Raum frei ist, morgen wäre ein Tag, an dem ich das Projekt beginnen möchte.

Ich habe leider so gut wie keine Ahnung in Sachen Netzwerktechnik mit Linux, würde mich deshalb sehr über Eure Hilfe freuen, den ich stehe mit der Aufgabe so ziemlich im Regen.

Ich werde euch natürlich auch über die Fortschritte und Probleme auf dem Laufenden halten!


----------



## riedochs (14. Februar 2008)

Hier schonmal ein paar Links:

http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-Samba-HOWTO.html
http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/ Ist zwar ürs 3.1, sollte aber zu 99% stimmen.

Installiere bei Debian am besten nur das Basissystem per Netinstall (4.0r2 ist aktuell) und installiere den rest über apt-get oder aptitude nach.

Webmin ist leider nicht mehr bei Debian enthalten, da musst du vorher einiges von Hand installieren bevor du Webmin installieren kannst.

Samba lässt sich später per Webbrowser konfigurieren. Dazu sollte Swat auf der Linuxkiste installiert werden, bzw wird normlerweise von Samba mitinstalliert.

Ein nützliches Tool für die Konsole ist Midnight Commander. Sieht aus wie der Norton Commander unter DOS. Zu installieren mit "apt-get install mc"

Ich hoffe das hilft schon ein wenig.


----------



## push@max (14. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Links

Auf dem PC ist Debian schon vorinstalliert und Webmin wird gerade von Klassenkamaraden, die das Thema Webmin haben, installiert und konfiguriert. Ich soll dann halt noch Samba draufinstallieren.

Beim recherchieren hab ich rausgefunden, dass Webmin "nur" zum verwalten und konfigurieren von bestehenden Servern usw ist...wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe kann man darüber nicht installieren.

Ich habe mir jetzt für Morgen vorgenommen, über den _apt -get_ Befehl die Samba Packete zu laden und zu installieren und dann mit Hilfe von Webmin die .conf Datei zu bearbeiten...Ich hoffe ich habe das richtige vor, es ist praktisch alles Neu für mich


----------



## push@max (20. Februar 2008)

Ich habe nun über Webmin problemlos Samba installieren können...den Drucker habe ich mit Hilfe von cups installiert, Testseite drucken geht auch. Den Drucker habe ich bei Webmin freigegeben.

Wenn ich nun bei WinXP einen Drucker suche, kann er ihn nicht finden...welche Einstellungen muss ich noch vornehmen?

EDIT: Der Windows Rechner befand sich nicht im gleichen Subnetz, hab das Subnetz angepasst und nun kann ich den Server, an dem der Drucker angeschlossen ist, anpingen...trotzdem findet er den Drucker nicht


----------



## riedochs (20. Februar 2008)

Hast du den Drucker auch über Samba freigegeben? 
Das ist zwingend erforderlich wenn Windows drauf zugreifen soll


----------



## push@max (20. Februar 2008)

Ja der Drucker befindet sich in der Liste unter "freigegebene Geräte", ist halt komisch das XP ihn nicht findet. Ich benutzte dazu einfach den Assistenten um einen neuen Drucker einzurichten, nur finden tut er ihn halt nicht, die Verbindung zum Server steht jedoch


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2008)

Das Problem mit der Druckererkennung habe ich mehr oder weniger gelöst. Ich kann jetzt eine Verbindung zum Drucker herstellen und unter XP die nötigen Treiber installieren usw., doch kaum ist das eine Problem gelöst, steht schon das andere an. 

Der Drucker ist installiert, aber nun gibt es dieses Problem "Zugriff verweigert, keine Verbindung möglich" Unter Webmin hab ich dem XP User eigentlich Root Rechte gegeben, somit sollte er alles können

Hat jemand noch irgendeinen Ratschlag? Bin für alles offen, weil Dienstag steht die Präsentation an und ich muss es nochmal versuchen


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2008)

Hast due dem Benutzer unter Samba das selbe Passwort gegeben wie unter Win?

Setze beim Drucker den Zugriff auch für Gäste (Guest) dann sollte es auf jedenfall gehen.


----------



## push@max (24. Februar 2008)

Win XP startet ohne Benutzeranmeldung...werde den weiteren Rat ausprobieren


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2008)

Verpasse Windows mal ein Passwort, dann sollte es auch gehen


----------

